# [Gnome-2.14] problème avec gnome-settings-daemon (closed)

## gglaboussole

Bonjour,

Je viens juste d'installer gnome 2.14 en lieu et place de mon gnome2.12 et tout fonctionne correctement.

Cependant lorsque je lance certains éléments du centre de contrôle gnome tels que les préférences du thème, du son, de la souris ou du clavier ce message apparaît : 

"Impossible de démarrer le gestionnaire de paramètres « gnome-settings-daemon ».

Sans le gestionnaire de paramètres de GNOME activé, certains paramètres peuvent ne pas prendre effet. Ceci peut être dû à un problème avec Bonobo, ou un gestionnaire de paramètres non-GNOME (par ex. KDE) est déjà actif et entre en conflit avec GNOME."

en console ça donne :

jerome@laboussole ~ $ gnome-theme-manager

(gnome-theme-manager:21975): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossible de trouver le moteur de thème dans module_path : « hcengine »

(gnome-theme-manager:21975): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossible de trouver le moteur de thème dans module_path : « hcengine »

(gnome-theme-manager:21975): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_get_filename: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed

(gnome-theme-manager:21975): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_info_free: assertion `icon_info != NULL' failed

Or non seulement gnome-settings-daemon semble bien démarré :

jerome@laboussole ~ $ ps aux | grep gnome-settings-daemon

jerome   19953  0.0  0.9  28844  9412 ?        Sl   14:51   0:01 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon --oaf-ior-fd=25

jerome   21705  0.0  0.0   2700   716 pts/1    R+   15:32   0:00 grep gnome-settings-daemon

mais je peux modifier tout les paramètres sans aucun problème...Cela me semble être un bug mineur mais je n'ai rien touvé dans les forums, sur bugzilla ou sur google...  :Embarassed: 

Je n'ai pas d'autre gestionnaire de paramètres qui pourrait rentrer en conflit avec gnome comme l'indique le message d'erreur et j'ai recompilé au cas où Bonobo, control-center, gtk-engine, et vérifié si quelque chose était cassé par revdep-rebuild -pv sans succès

Quelqu'un a t'il eu ce problème ?

laboussole jerome# emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r12 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib alsa apache2 asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli crypt cups curl divx4linux dlloader dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd exif expat ffmpeg firefox flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg lame lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pic png pppd python qt4 quicktime readline real reflection scanner sdl session sox spell spl sse ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_nvidia vorbis win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_fr userland_GNU video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

 merci d'avance pour votre aideLast edited by gglaboussole on Mon Jul 17, 2006 8:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gglaboussole

je me répond à moi même ou du moins j'apporte une précision...j'ai constaté que le problème ne se présente que lorsque je me délog et relog sans rebooter (je n'utilise pas gdm mais startx)

----------

## gglaboussole

pour ceux qui rencontre la même erreur il s"agit bien d'un bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139612

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Et merci d'être revenu donner la "solution" au problème. Par contre, ce serait super si tu pouvais reformater le titre de ton sujet selon nos conventions.

Merci !

----------

## gglaboussole

Bonjour

voilà qui est fait...c'était mon premier post   :Embarassed: 

ferai attention la prochaine fois !

----------

## anigel

Exact, je n'y avais pas prêté attention !

Alors bienvenue à toi, et merci d'avoir "corrigé" ton post.

Amicalement,

----------

